# My new Box Blade



## BelarusBulldog

I had been comparing different box blades in regards to quality and pricing. The best price was on a 5' King Kutter at $850 plus 13% tax. I was getting ready to go for it, when a friend told me about one that was on sale for $499 at Princess Auto. I decided to check it out and wound up buying it.  Here is the scoop on this blade. It is a china made, 5' box blade with 5 rippers mounted in a 4x4 box tube. It has two replaceable cutting edges, and replaceable digging teeth. It weighs about 450lbs. and is very well constructed. I have used it for about 3 hours so far leveling gravel, topsoil, and digging out large rocks. I'm very pleased with it so far and impressed with what it can do, especially with the hydraulic top link I installed! The best part with buying from Princess Auto is their,"No Sale is Final" guarantee! I have one full year to return this implement, with a full money back guarantee!  Even if it breaks. :fineprint


----------



## ErnieS

I have a 6' box blade that looks to be nearly identical. It's branded "J-Bar" and is identical to the blades sold at Tractor Supply except for paint and logo. TS wanted $599 plus 9% Alabama tax or $653. I bought my J-Bar from a guy in Pensacola who advertises on Craig's List for $380 loaded in my pick-up. They are good units, though could use some extra weight.
The only problem I've had is I have bent it a bit so that the pins point slightly forward. I have probably 40 or 50 hours of hauling dirt and ripping out roots.
I will eventually modify it to a clevis type mount so I don't have to pound it back into shape if I grab a big root

Oh I've bent a Scarifier too. A 10 pound hammer fixed that.


----------



## Larry in OK

How does your Bobcat handle the 5 footer? I opted for a 4' unit to pull behind my Kioti CK20 and it handles it fine.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Larry in OK said:


> How does your Bobcat handle the 5 footer? I opted for a 4' unit to pull behind my Kioti CK20 and it handles it fine.


So far so good. I guess if I got into a real muddy spot I wouldn't be able to take a full load, but does good with semi dry dirt. I also find it easier to level with the extra width. Bobcat only recommends a 4', but I guess that's for maximum performance. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Wow! That's looking real good BB. I have a 7 foot Brush hog brand, but this looks every bit as well built as the BH. Nice score!


----------

